# how to request military medal replacements



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.stripes.com/news/us/how-to-replace-your-or-a-relative-s-military-medals-1.223070


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

When making a shadow box for my father, I did not have time (actually my father did not have the time) to contact military records to find out what he was entitled to. I used a publication called "your Complete Guide to U.S. Military Medals 1939 to Present. The 3rd edition covers WWII, Korea, Vietnam and the Liberation of Kuwait. This was a very informative booklet that covers medals and ribbons. I just bought the medals he had been awarded and some had been awarded much later that he was not aware of. The medals arrived, his shadow box was completed and he was able to enjoy it for a few months.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

rockportfulton, thanks for providing the above mentioned article, it does have some very good information in it.


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

my pleasure - - many veterans I know are not overly concerned about awards and decorations 'they know' they were awarded. but its family members, especially under stressful circumstances including illness and loss of a beloved veteran who are often left in the dark and have unanswered questions concerning awards, etc.


----------

